# Flat Iron Recommendations/Questions - post all here



## calliestar (Jun 12, 2006)

So I am in DIRE need of a new straightening iron...mine is old and rather ineffective.  it also pulls slightly.  I recently tried out a chi straightener and I thought it was awesome, but I'm not sure if I'm ready to shell out that much for a straightener.  Does anyone know of any cheaper brands that compare at all?  I definately want a ceramic one.  Would buying a Chi off of ebay be the best choice, or are there other (cheaper) brands that compare?  If anyone has any advice, I'd LOVE to hear it!


----------



## ben (Jun 12, 2006)

np ceramic hair straightener

i've been using this tool for about a year and a half and i have not had any problems. i like it better than the chi iron as it is a little heavier, and has 5 temperature settings.







NP Ceramic Hair Straightener is a versatile hair styling iron with the most advanced ceramic technology. It radiates far infrared ray from ceramic to create shiny silky hair. Have hair straight, make hair smooth, give hair curls, flip it, twirl it, or make it shine, just in a Flash.


----------



## bellamia (Jun 12, 2006)

I like "CHI" but if your on a budget "HOT TOOLS" are really good as well


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

T3 Tourmaline.... omg I can't say how much I love mine!!


----------



## ashyyxface (Jun 12, 2006)

The one I have is really good, but I don't know what it's called, sorry. It's sort of like the one ben posted, though.

Also, I heard the Chi doesn't work as well after a few months of using it.


----------



## so_siqqq (Jun 12, 2006)

Yup, Chi flat irons are known to break after a while. 

I use Babyliss Pro Ceramic Hair Iron . It's about $90, various temprarture settings, and it has a 2 1/2 inch plate. I like this best so far and I've had for more than 1 1/2 years. I don't buy hair tools on ebay. I buy most of my hair tools off on www.folica.com. They're really reliable and have good customer service. I never had an issue with them. But I planning on purchasing a Sedu flat iron soon too.


----------



## calliestar (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses!  I have a lot more research to do now...lol.  

QUESTION - Have any of you ever used the generic value product brand straightener that is supposed to compare to Chi?  It's still 70 bucks, but I have a family member who gets a discount at Sally's.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 14, 2006)

i've had two CHIs. a turbo 3/4" (i think it was 3/4") and my normal 1". i sold the turbo to my friend because it was a tad too small for my long hair. still, both CHIs have been running flawlessly for over two years with NO problems, and a LOT of use, incuding several drops onto the ceramic bathroom floor. i LOVE mine. i'm in the market for a new one, though, because i want a thicker one. thinking about either the torumaline t3 wet dry thing, or the sedu, both of which ive heard are excellent. its worth the extra money to buy one that works well. i had a cheap vidal sassoon one, for travel only, and it broke withint 4 months, with hardly any usage. so not worth it.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jun 14, 2006)

i use one called j'ilbere or something like that from sally beauty supply, it was only $40 and it works amazingly.. i have very thick, coarse hair and it just glides right thru and leaves it real silky


----------



## ballerino (Jun 18, 2006)

my advice ppl: dont buy anything other than GHD professional ceramic styling irons, it produces the healthiest kind of heat that seals the cuticle...Ive been thru 3 different no name straighteners which originally gave me fab results, but later proved to just damage the hair...GHD's are WELL worth every penny, and ill never have to buy another BURNT OUT iron again...


----------



## BeBeFinness (Aug 16, 2006)

alright, well if u buy a cheaper hair styler thing for 40 dollars...and it breaks in 4 months, is not as good for your hair, takes longer(how much is ur time worth??) and blah blah blah...buy a new one after each one breaks...in 1 year u will have paid 120$...so why not just buy a good one for 90


----------



## girlstar (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a Rusk.. (2 ½" CERAMIC Str8 IRON) .. and I *love* it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.rusk1.com/products/engine...flat-irons.asp

It straightens like a DREAM. My friends who straighten their hair love to use it.. it straightens so quickly. And people are always like "omg, your hair is SO straight!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the fact that it's so big because I always have a habit of getting little creases in my hair when I use the 1" ones.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_T3 Tourmaline.... omg I can't say how much I love mine!!_

 
AAHHH I LOVE THIS IRON!!! If you have longer hair, Get a wider plate, the one inch ones dont straighten long hair as well as say. the 2 or 2.5 inch ones.. 

Be prepaired to spend a pretty Penny though!


----------



## ette (Aug 17, 2006)

My GhD is so quick, and never gives you "creases".


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeBeFinness* 
_alright, well if u buy a cheaper hair styler thing for 40 dollars...and it breaks in 4 months, is not as good for your hair, takes longer(how much is ur time worth??) and blah blah blah...buy a new one after each one breaks...in 1 year u will have paid 120$...so why not just buy a good one for 90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree. I bought 4 flat irons within one year not wanting to spend a lot of money. They all didn't work as great and two of them just broke. Then I thought to myself I rather invest in one good one so it'll last long and for one that works really good for my hair


----------



## bunnie_luv (Aug 17, 2006)

I bought a Sedu and have been pretty happy with it.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a Wigo.  1" w/ 12 heat settings I got at Ulta for 40 bucks.  I love it so much I bought a 2nd one to keep at work/gym.  It has a 90 second heatup.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a 1 inch FHI I got on ebay.  I've had it for 2 years now and it still works perfectly.  It's the same iron that everyone at the salon I go to uses.  Mine has a variable heat setting too.


----------



## melly_x (Aug 18, 2006)

GHD's!! I will never use anything else. Its pricey but I would pay for them over and over because theyre sooo amazing


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 2, 2006)

I figure this would be the best place to ask this..

I saw this iron on tv..and I know I know..tv products...ehh. Thats why I thought Id ask you ladies your thoughts on it? My hair is soo thick and coarse and takes at least 2 hours to straighten and this seems to target people like that..anyways thoughts? 

https://www.trueceramicpro.com/vcc/w...micpro/232494/


----------



## ette (Oct 2, 2006)

It looks like a fake GhD to me...just get the real thing, it's a bit more but worth it esp. since you don't know if this will work or not.


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 2, 2006)

Well this one after the payments and stuff is $150..so if it is a fake..it's a damn expensive one. 

Im glad I havent bought yet!


----------



## CincyFan (Oct 3, 2006)

It probably is a true ceramic iron but for that price you're better off getting one from a well known company.


----------



## teamo7 (Oct 11, 2006)

Sedu hair straightner all the WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I JUst BOUght ONE.. It's not at all what i expected.. It's better!! 
It's small, Fast, and I'm not so sure about the whole "doesn't fry up your hair" thing, but maybe it's just because i already have split ends. and 
HEAT + SPLIt Ends= DOn't WOrk!!


----------



## ballerino (Oct 11, 2006)

Ghd! No Other Option!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellamia* 

 
_I like "CHI" but if your on a budget "HOT TOOLS" are really good as well_

 
I have to agree with u on this one.. CHI is def the bomb when it comes to flat irons..... and curling irons.. haha and CHI color line i just love CHI


----------



## LOVE (Oct 19, 2006)

Sedu and Solia flat irons are the top selling ones in america!

I have had a solia for 2 years and its been through EVERYTHING. ive stepped on it and dropped it on tile over 100 times and it still works and i ALWAYS break mine. you can get them on folica.com


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 19, 2006)

HAI is another great brand. I have the regular size one which I gave to my Mom a few years back when I chopped my hair off and now I use the twig one which is amazing for my short hair. They also com ewith a waranty.
I think in the long run, it's worth it to dish out the money. I've tried one of those hot tools or whatever tools from Sally's once and it was such a piece of crap. I don't think you realize how terrible they are until you use a good one.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 23, 2006)

another vote for ghd
after the sad sad death of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have swiftly ordered a new pair


----------



## bebs (Oct 24, 2006)

I too have the HAI I love it.. I've had it for more then a year and a half, its the blue plated one on www.folica.com and I've droped it traveled with it, steped on it sat on it, it still works. I've been told with any flat iron you want to replace them once every 2 to 2 and a half years. is this true? or just when they die?


----------



## MACreation (Nov 1, 2006)

Has anyone tried the GHD oil and straightening products???


----------



## madkitty (Nov 1, 2006)

i use GHD's but a friend bought the She straightener from ebay and its better than mine at a fraction of the price!


----------



## ballerino (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 

 
_Has anyone tried the GHD oil and straightening products???_

 
yes i have, theyre great. I use the matt moulding wax every day, and when i straighten, i use the protective oil, its essential!


----------



## MACreation (Nov 3, 2006)

Sweet..another lemming now...


----------



## laurennoel (Nov 6, 2006)

the chi iron is the holy grail of all irons.. i've used many (i'm a hairdresser) and this is the only one i'll use, and recommend. no joke


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Dec 1, 2006)

GHD's are the way to go, I've used so many different types, But GHD's glide through your hair and it feels silky soft instead of dry and horrible  

They are a bit pricey but worth every penny, nothing gets my hair as straight as my GHD.

They also release them in hot pink/baby pink for breast cancer week every year, which look way cool.


----------



## leenabutt (Dec 1, 2006)

CONAIR INSTANT HAIR STRAIGHTENER!!! This straightener is absolutely wonderful. I have very curly hair and it makes my hair sooo nice. SO many people compliment my hair; it's great!






You can get it at Target for only $23.98!


----------



## MACtastic (Dec 4, 2006)

I vote for the T3. It has tourmaline in it, which produces negative ions. The negative ions smooth the hair cuticle and actually helps each strand to hold on to more moisture. The T3 dryers are great too, they cut your drying time in half. The T3 products cost quite a bit, but they are definitely worth it!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_HAI is another great brand. I have the regular size one which I gave to my Mom a few years back when I chopped my hair off and now I use the twig one which is amazing for my short hair. They also com ewith a waranty.
I think in the long run, it's worth it to dish out the money. I've tried one of those hot tools or whatever tools from Sally's once and it was such a piece of crap. I don't think you realize how terrible they are until you use a good one._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_I too have the HAI I love it.. I've had it for more then a year and a half, its the blue plated one on www.folica.com and I've droped it traveled with it, steped on it sat on it, it still works. I've been told with any flat iron you want to replace them once every 2 to 2 and a half years. is this true? or just when they die?_

 
HAI (Hair Art and Info) all the way baby!!! I have the HAI Convertable (with blue plates) and I LOVE it. These are great products and I've seen many professional stylists use their flatirons. They have a good warranty and my favorite part is they come in different sizes from the HAI 2 that has 2 1/4 inch wide plates, to the Twig that's 3/8" wide plates. Here's the website
http://www.hairartandinfo.com/
HTH someone! I love my HAI!


----------



## dromero (Dec 8, 2006)

Another vote for Sedu.  I have very thick curly hair and the sedu works wonders on me.


----------



## mistella (Dec 11, 2006)

I love my SOLIA. It's $88 on Folica so it qualifies for free shipping. http://www.folica.com/Solia_Tourmalin_d1558.html <--there's over 2000+ customer reviews for this product and it got 4 1/2 stars, check out the reviews. It heats up in less than 20 seconds and makes my hair super smooth. A new cute pink one just came out!!


----------



## User34 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

I have a solia and luv it so far!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

3 letters... G-H-D!!!


----------



## butterflydream (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

IMO, Chi is the best. if you are on a budget the jade irons are good too. Sally carries one and I think it's about $70. if you must use a ceramic one, use a good straightener like silk strate from biosilk. It helps keep hair shiny and from getting fried. This works pretty well for me and my hair is super curly.


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

I use Paul Mitchell's "The Smoothing Iron" and I love it.  I've tried CHI before- it was nice if all you want to do with it is straighten your hair, it's perfect for that.  But I didn't like that it didn't have a heat setting, and taht it wasn't a "swivel" cord.  Paul Mitchell's has both of those, which makes it easier to curl my hair with it and straighten it without damaging my hair from too much heat.

Make sure that your iron is completely ceramic though, not just ceramic coated like Hot Tools/Wigo flat irons- the ceramic rubs off after a while, then you're just putting hot metal on your hair.


----------



## elektra513 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

I vote for Solia, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if you want to save 30-40 bucks, IMO any of the newer Jilbere models are comparable to the hi-tech expensive irons.

I like my Solia better just b/c of the technology of the plates. Folica.com is a great site to do your research.

Good luck.


----------



## xiahe (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

lol i just use revlon's straightener.  i really like it!


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

where can i buy a ghd?


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

The first one I ever had was a Solia and it was amazing. Then I got a Sedu but I don't like it as much.


----------



## MAC_BABE (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

I've been selling ceramic hair irons for 3 years now and I can deffinately say I love my her styler. You can find them at your malls and even bargain them for as low as 80 bucks. We sell them for 120 but we go lower sometimes. They also have really cute and fun colors. 






I've straightened EVERY SINGLE type of hair you can imagine and this works PERFECT for everyone. I promise.


----------



## TIERAsta (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

i'm saving up to get a corioliss ceramic straightener (comes in pink & black, 1" and 1 1/2").  i saw it & tried it at one of the kiosks at the mall & it worked great... glad i got to try it before i shell out $$$ for it (almost $200 i think, i heard it was more than chi). i'll have to check out folica though, see if there are any deals on this brand.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_BABE* 

 
_I've been selling ceramic hair irons for 3 years now and I can deffinately say I love my her styler. You can find them at your malls and even bargain them for as low as 80 bucks. We sell them for 120 but we go lower sometimes. They also have really cute and fun colors. 






I've straightened EVERY SINGLE type of hair you can imagine and this works PERFECT for everyone. I promise._

 
I have the purple on and it's really grown on me. Very durable, and it outlasted my HAI which ended up breaking after 2 years


----------



## Rushch6 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calliestar* 

 
_So I am in DIRE need of a new straightening iron...mine is old and rather ineffective. it also pulls slightly. I recently tried out a chi straightener and I thought it was awesome, but I'm not sure if I'm ready to shell out that much for a straightener. Does anyone know of any cheaper brands that compare at all? I definately want a ceramic one. Would buying a Chi off of ebay be the best choice, or are there other (cheaper) brands that compare? If anyone has any advice, I'd LOVE to hear it!_

 
I bought my CHI of Ebay brand new. It's a 2 inch and it was $90.00, you just have to find which ones the best deal.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my 1 inch CHI flat iron.  i got it off ebay about 2 years ago for ~$80 and it was so worth it.  my hairdresser uses this one on me - she's so good, that even though she moved to Florida, i book an appt with here when she comes back to CA every 3 months.  she even taught me how to use the CHI to make slight waves in my hair.

back to the flat iron, even at the Ulta stores, the people recommend the original CHI instead of the CHI Turbo (it has like red felt on the outside of the tool)

i used a j'ilberre one that cost me $40 and after a year or so, it started to make this burning smell as i flat ironed my hair (and it never made my hair as silky smooth as the CHI does).  i called the CS to also point our the ceramic looked like it was coming off - the CS rep told me that it's only ceramic plated - not ceramic throughout.  no wonder the darn thind was scorching my hair.  so you see.....if i had to replace this one, what a waste of $40.  

i say invest in a really good flat iron (hold onto the receipt just in case b/c there's usually a 1 yr warrenty).  but if you buy off ebay (i took the risk and did) make sure the seller has good feedback.

i've been told HAI are good, too, but i've never tried it.  I asked about WIGO, but have been told to stick with the CHI.


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

i would sell um... ALL of my makeup for a GHD. honest to god.
They're the most awesome things in creation, my current straightener is crap, my hair goes curly again within like, 2 hours. le sigh.


----------



## Bybs (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

I couldn't live without my GHD


----------



## lara (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

GHD all the way.

Do they have GHDs in the US? Every person in this thread who is raving about the GHD irons are from the Commonwealth


----------



## Essjica (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

My vote goes for the Sedu. I used to have a J'ibere and it was okay... but nothing compared to my Sedu. I gave my J'ibere to my friend with wavy hair and it works good for her. It really depends on what type of hair you have on how much you should spend on a straightener. The curlier your hair, the more you should spend. And I have extremely curly hair and the Sedu is the only thing that works for me. The Chi didn't even work for me. But I've never heard of a GHD and since I've heard so  many raves about it, I'm curious and I want to look it up.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

i use CARIOLISS.  it comes in pink/black and 1" and 1 1/2"  it is a bit pricey, i was lucky to get mine during the holiday season at a kiosk at my local mall.  but i've seen them on www.folica.com  it works great.  i can even let my hair air dry, and it works just the same.  and i can even use it similar to a curling iron to make cute ringlets and waves.  definitely worth it!!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

oh, i just saw that they have the CHI flat iron at my local Target.  close to $130.


----------



## nibjet (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

I've been using my CHI iron at work for almost two years now, and recently bought another one for use at home so I didn't have to drag mine back and forth.  I love the CHI, I think it's definitely worth the money.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

ive tried a million, but nothing works like a GHD... and a muster - yes an old-skool muster stainless steel plated thing!

i kept my muster for emergencies - and today i pulled it out, dusted it off, and worked like a charm. it truly was one of the best of its time (despite the damage factor)


----------



## natasha (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

well i use straighteners since 4 years..ive tried several brands from the really cheap ones  till the most expensive....well in greece we dont have chi or folica so i stopped using the babyliss irons which really sucked and since then im using one from imetec...this one...its great it makes my hair soo shiny.......
http://www.apothema.gr/default.asp?p...51&itmId=3000#


----------



## dizzygal (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

The only thing that keeps my unruly hair sleek and straight are my GHDs I have tried various but GHDs are the best


----------



## jennzy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_i'm saving up to get a corioliss ceramic straightener (comes in pink & black, 1" and 1 1/2"). i saw it & tried it at one of the kiosks at the mall & it worked great... glad i got to try it before i shell out $$$ for it (almost $200 i think, i heard it was more than chi). i'll have to check out folica though, see if there are any deals on this brand._

 
i have corioliss... which i bought from a mall kiosk. it works fine had it for a year and now my mom decided she needs to iron her bangs so she told me i can buy any flat iron i want. i'm looking at metropolis its got 10 year warranty.
anyways at corioliss kiosk, they kind of pressure u to buy it, telling you that the sale will end tomorrow. but it doesn't. they've had the $149 or something for over a year now. so if ur thinking one but ur unsure, dont buy it because sale is going to end tomorrow because it won't. but its a great iron though


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

I just bought my CHI on Amazon.com for $87.95 and super saver shipping!!   I had $40 worth of Amazon gift cards for doing online surveys for companies, so I paid $47.95 out of pocket!!!

It arrived today...and right after tearing open the amazon box, I went to work on my hair.

OMG.  The Hot Tools ceramic iron that just died on me does not hold a freaking candle to the CHI.  Took me all of 10 minutes and stayed that way through the humidity.  Best $47.95 I have spent in a long time.


----------



## tannny (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

ISO irons are good, Ghd, and Hai, chis arent that great, invest in a good iron instead of buying a new one every so often, thats what i did. look for them on ebay!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

I'm proud to say that Sephora is now the exclusive US retailer for GHD products and tools (for now anyway) but they only get up to 374 degrees, and my T3 gets up to 410 and styles my hair while it's wet.

I 've gone through 2 CHIs, I loved them both but they kept breaking.  Their blowdryer is amazing though.


----------



## mello (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

I've got a T3 iron and I love it. Paid 140$ for it, bought it off of my cousin. She's a hairstylist so she got it for me from a supply place.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

I have a BedHead Tourmaline straightener and a Remington Straightener. Personally, I love my BedHead but I've have my Remington for a year and I have never once had any problems with it. It still straightens nice but the BedHead is better.

I've never tried any other straighteners. Lol. So I'm not sure what else is out there and I don't have the money to throw around.


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_i would sell um... ALL of my makeup for a GHD. honest to god.
They're the most awesome things in creation, my current straightener is crap, my hair goes curly again within like, 2 hours. le sigh._

 
I'd have to, OMG they are EXPENSIVE


----------



## user79 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

I'm thinking of buying the Sedu 220V European version one. Does anyone have the Sedu one? Is it ceramic plated, or just coated? The website isn't so clear on it. The reviews on folica.com make it really sound amazing, the before & after pics are great.

Also, I have long hair so for that the 1 1/2" is recommended, but I also want to use it for curling, so should I get the 1"?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm thinking of buying the Sedu 220V European version one. Does anyone have the Sedu one? Is it ceramic plated, or just coated? The website isn't so clear on it. The reviews on folica.com make it really sound amazing, the before & after pics are great.

Also, I have long hair so for that the 1 1/2" is recommended, but I also want to use it for curling, so should I get the 1"?_

 
On folica.com it says its true ceramic/tourmaline. I also found this link for tips on curling hair with the 1-1/2 inch.
http://www.folica.com/Sedu_Ionic_Cera_d1560b.html

I'm very interested in buying the same iron, as you can tell lol.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm thinking of buying the Sedu 220V European version one. Does anyone have the Sedu one? Is it ceramic plated, or just coated? The website isn't so clear on it. The reviews on folica.com make it really sound amazing, the before & after pics are great.

Also, I have long hair so for that the 1 1/2" is recommended, but I also want to use it for curling, so should I get the 1"?_

 
Sedu is fully ceramic, I've had the opportunity to play with one before at a different salon.  They're quite nice imo, if I didn't already have a CHI and a Paul Mitchell I'd get it.  

As far as the size, it really depends on preference.  In my experience, you can never go wrong with a 1"; it might take you longer to do your hair, but I feel the end result is much nicer. You don't run the risk of "missing" spots because the iron has too much hair between the plates, or over-styling/damaging certain pieces because the plates are too big (2 most common complaints in my salon).  

I've found that most 1" flat irons will come with a bit of a lip between the plate and the edge of the iron, which is wonderful because I've burned myself and a few other people with flat irons that had plates flush to the edge.  This can also vary depending on the brand, I've tried mostly professional appliances so I can't say much about the consumer-marketed ones.  

Also, with irons that are larger, some people can't get it close enough to their head, so they end up with a noticeable 'crimp' around the crown of their head.  It doesn't happen to everyone, but that also depends on the training and experience someone has with hair.

If you want to curl or make waves with it, the most important thing is to make sure it has rounded edges.  Without those, you'll end up with a "crimp" in the middle of the curl that will make it more "squarish" than round.  It's still doable, but the curl comes out much better with rounded edges.

Just for reference, my hair is about an inch away from my waist, very thick and naturally curly, and I use a 1" flat iron for everything.  I have 3 curling irons that are gathering dust because the irons are simply easier to use because of their versatility.  Using a 1" with rounded edges, I can usually either straighten my hair in about 20 minutes if already dry, and I can do curls in about 45 minutes.

Hoped that helped some!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Sedu is fully ceramic, I've had the opportunity to play with one before at a different salon. They're quite nice imo, if I didn't already have a CHI and a Paul Mitchell I'd get it. 

As far as the size, it really depends on preference. In my experience, you can never go wrong with a 1"; it might take you longer to do your hair, but I feel the end result is much nicer. You don't run the risk of "missing" spots because the iron has too much hair between the plates, or over-styling/damaging certain pieces because the plates are too big (2 most common complaints in my salon). 

I've found that most 1" flat irons will come with a bit of a lip between the plate and the edge of the iron, which is wonderful because I've burned myself and a few other people with flat irons that had plates flush to the edge. This can also vary depending on the brand, I've tried mostly professional appliances so I can't say much about the consumer-marketed ones. 

Also, with irons that are larger, some people can't get it close enough to their head, so they end up with a noticeable 'crimp' around the crown of their head. It doesn't happen to everyone, but that also depends on the training and experience someone has with hair.

If you want to curl or make waves with it, the most important thing is to make sure it has rounded edges. Without those, you'll end up with a "crimp" in the middle of the curl that will make it more "squarish" than round. It's still doable, but the curl comes out much better with rounded edges.

Just for reference, my hair is about an inch away from my waist, very thick and naturally curly, and I use a 1" flat iron for everything. I have 3 curling irons that are gathering dust because the irons are simply easier to use because of their versatility. Using a 1" with rounded edges, I can usually either straighten my hair in about 20 minutes if already dry, and I can do curls in about 45 minutes.

Hoped that helped some! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




wait...what???? LoL your hair is _that _long and you can straighten it with a 1" flat iron? In 20 minutes? Wooow. I was going to ask if you blew it dry first but I guess you don't? I've just started blowing my hair out before using the flat iron (I dunno why...just to try something different I guess. before I was just letting my hair air dry then flat ironing the curls) I was going to go with the 1-1/2" sedu but maybe I won't now...I know what you mean about that crimp near the roots. 

I've used 1" irons maybe like 2 or 3 times in the past, and I've just noticed that they snag my hair more than a bigger one. Maybe thats my imagination. I used a wigo and a cricket 1".


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_




wait...what???? LoL your hair is that long and you can straighten it with a 1" flat iron? In 20 minutes? Wooow. I was going to ask if you blew it dry first but I guess you don't? I've just started blowing my hair out before using the flat iron (I dunno why...just to try something different I guess. before I was just letting my hair air dry then flat ironing the curls) I was going to go with the 1-1/2" sedu but maybe I won't now...I know what you mean about that crimp near the roots. 

I've used 1" irons maybe like 2 or 3 times in the past, and I've just noticed that they snag my hair more than a bigger one. Maybe thats my imagination. I used a wigo and a cricket 1"._

 
Blow drying my hair is another story, lol.  I do it properly (ie: section by section, no larger than an inch, with a large round brush) and it can easily take me upwards of an hour to do.  However if I blow dry my hair then flat iron it, the iron will only take me about 20 minutes extra and it gives it that sleek look as well as straightening the most stubborn curl on the bottom.

With 1" though you definitely have to lead it with either a comb or brush.  It does snag sometimes, but if you run a brush before the flat iron (like brushflatiron down the hair with no space) it won't snag.  

Another reason the Wigo might have snagged is because it doesn't have fully ceramic plates.  It's made by the same company as Hot Tools, Helen of Troy, and they don't usually do fully ceramic plates.  The ceramic on the Wigo is a bit better, but the problem there is that it begins to chip off in mighty fine pieces first so that's what could also be snagging since they tend to chip like paint, with a bit of an edge to it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Blow drying my hair is another story, lol. I do it properly (ie: section by section, no larger than an inch, with a large round brush) and it can easily take me upwards of an hour to do. However if I blow dry my hair then flat iron it, the iron will only take me about 20 minutes extra and it gives it that sleek look as well as straightening the most stubborn curl on the bottom.

With 1" though you definitely have to lead it with either a comb or brush. It does snag sometimes, but if you run a brush before the flat iron (like brushflatiron down the hair with no space) it won't snag. 

Another reason the Wigo might have snagged is because it doesn't have fully ceramic plates. It's made by the same company as Hot Tools, Helen of Troy, and they don't usually do fully ceramic plates. The ceramic on the Wigo is a bit better, but the problem there is that it begins to chip off in mighty fine pieces first so that's what could also be snagging since they tend to chip like paint, with a bit of an edge to it._

 
oh okay...it takes me about an hour to flat iron (or blow out followed by a flat iron) my hair. this doesn't really bother me. do you think it would take a really long time to straighten with a 1" sedu if my hair was air dried and curly? (i'm not sure i'll feel like blow drying my hair first all the time). you are so helpful!


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

How curly is your hair?  

If you have looser curls, more like Shirley Temple curls (that's what mine are), and medium length hair (just for argument's sake) it should take you somewhere between a half hour to an hour to straighten them.   I know with mine, the curl itself will flatten but I'll still end up with a wave if I don't blow dry it first.  

If you have extremely tight curls, like corkscrew type curls, I would probably suggest blowdrying first and then flat ironing.  Those are an absolute pain to straighten when dry.  You can do it, but expect for it to take upwards of an hour, i'd venture to say closer to two, tbh.  

All in all though, most 1" fully ceramic flat irons will all take you the amount of time.  They're designed to function the same as even the 1" metal or coated irons, just that ceramic doesn't transfer heat the same way that metal does, so it does less damage.

 Quote:

  you are so helpful!  
 
Thank you!


----------



## mochabean (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

I had a Chi flat iron. Then I bought a Sedu on the Folica website from hearing all of the good reviews about it. Lets just say I traded in my Chi and gave it away to a friend and kept the Sedu! BEST money I spent in a long time! I think the Sedu is superior to the Chi. But it all really depends on preference. It gets my hair the straightest ever! I have thick long hair past my waist and can flat iron my hair in 20 min when it is dry.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 9, 2007)

*Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

I am more than happy to spend over $200 on a hair iron if it means 1. quality and 2. quick and straight hair.

I have wavy hair to my waist so those of you with hair like mine can understand the need for a quick and easy straight style.

I know everyone raves about the GHD, and that it just does not compare even to cheaper 100% ceramic plate irons out there.

What hair iron do you own? What do you recommend and can anyone give me a quick overview on how they straighten their hair? I currently blowdry straight and then go over it with an iron (a big, old, bulky Muster with stainless steel plates - naughty!)


----------



## user79 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

Have you checked out this thread?

http://specktra.net/f176/advice-flat...-please-48673/


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Have you checked out this thread?

http://specktra.net/f176/advice-flat...-please-48673/_

 
Yea, that's a really good thread with A LOT of info on flat irons. I don't have a GHD, but would love to save up for one considering it's holy grail here!

I have the MAXIglide, & it's pretty good-not too expensive ($80 @ Bed, Bath, Beyond). I like the fact that it has a steam coming out of it since my hair is so dry. Just be careful to NOT tug your hair or you will have a lot of breakage. On Specktra I realized I wasn't using it right & since then try to be more gentle on my hair. 

All & all i would suggest the GHD (all the rave here) or the MAXIglide, especially if you have course curly hair like I do. 

HTH! You can PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

yeh i have the hot pink ones and they are AMAZING!  you should really invest in some as they are the best around...every salon ive been to the hairdresser has always recommended GHD to me and saying how other straighteners have dodgy plates.  Ive heard alot about T3 ones which arent in the UK and they sound good but i think GHD is the most popular.  you can buy the gift sets from ASOS.com - The Online Fashion Store - Women's Clothing & Designer Clothes [ships to US not sure about australia] which include the straightener itself, hair products, and a dvd etc. so worth it!


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

Hehe thanks ladies, I noticed I too wrote in that thread after I tried my sister in law's GHD... sigh! I think I will have to just bite the bullet and buy one. Thankyou muchly


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

i have a revlon ceramic flat which was really cheap and i love it!


----------



## Sarah (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

yes get the GHD's ive had 2 pairs now over the past 4 years or so and wouldnt be without them or use anything else.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

i am absolutely in love with my sedu. i had begged my mom for a sedu for my birthday but she got me a red chi ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but to be polite i tried it out for a week or two. the chi FRIED my hair even though i was using the CHI brand thermal protectors and when i tried to curl with it, it didnt run smoothly in my hair enough to make a nice curl. so i returned that one and picked up the T3 
pink mini, which really did nothing for my hair - my old 20 dollar revlon ancient prehistoric one was better. finally i returned that and got the sedu i wanted from the beginning. the other two straighteners had left my hair in ruins, but the sedu actually HELPED it out. it made it shinier and silkier. i can straighten, flip and curl with it too. the plates NEVER snag on me either.


----------



## user68 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

Another wote for GHD 

I got myself the version with the wider plates because my hair is very thick. I'm always rushing in the mourning but even with spare 5 minutes I can get my hair to look healthy and perfect. Seriously, you wont regret it!


----------



## FK79 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

I also recommend GHD. I had a pair that were similar to GHDs but obviously cheaper and the ceramic coating came off the plates


----------



## almmaaa (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

The CHI Original is my HG


----------



## adela88 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

ghd all the way


----------



## socalmacfan (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

I have a T3 (wet or dry version) that I bought on-line (Sephora, I think) last year for $200.00 and it works great.  I have used it when my hair was both wet and dry and I find it works best if I towel dry my hair first so it's not soaking wet.  It leaves my hair w/ a nice sheen and I don't have to use any product!  

I love this flat iron and my hair is very thick and tends to get dried out quickly.  I have found that this was definitely worth the investment.

Good luck.


----------



## M0NiCAxBO0 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Flat iron recommendations - anyone own a GHD?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *socalmacfan* 

 
_I have a T3 (wet or dry version) that I bought on-line (Sephora, I think) last year for $200.00 and it works great.  I have used it when my hair was both wet and dry and I find it works best if I towel dry my hair first so it's not soaking wet.  It leaves my hair w/ a nice sheen and I don't have to use any product!  

I love this flat iron and my hair is very thick and tends to get dried out quickly.  I have found that this was definitely worth the investment.

Good luck._

 
I agree. I have this iron also. I absolutely love it, it doesn't take me as long to straighten my hair, but I think any straighteren is good, if it's ceramic, so it won't harm your hair as bad.


----------



## baby_love (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

my sister's favorite, or so she thought was the CHI, but then she tried the Sedu ones, and she loves it so much more.  My step sister got the same one for Hanukkah.  it gets very hot and makes your hair silky smooth.  

However, I just started using the CHI hair dryer and OH MY GOD it is amazing.  it takes me 15 minutes to dry my hair, and afterwords I just have to go over it with a straightener, and I use a crappy remington one.  My hair usually takes FOREVER to dry and then I have to spend a good 45 minutes to an hour straightening it.  This is a good dryer.


----------



## Honey2 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I love my GHD. My hair is very thick. My stylist has to take a break in the middle of blow drying bc her arms get tired :/ AND it's coarse. It's also been bleached, blacked, etc...I have not been nice to it. I just run my ghd through it once and it feels awesome. 
True Love


----------



## sinergy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

GHD are great. Of course Im a fan of the original CHI, but I know too many people that have problems with them after awhile. Has anyone tried the new BedHead/Tigi straightening Iron?


----------



## shell12367 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I would totally recommend a CHI.  I use one on a daily basis in a salon, and they work great and last a long time


----------



## macBARBIE (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Ghd All The Way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlstar (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I am thinking of buying a Sedu, and I see on the folica website, they now have a 2008 model and the old model. Does anyone have any experience with the new one? I'm trying to decide between the two, and I just can't.


----------



## bellamac (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_I am thinking of buying a Sedu, and I see on the folica website, they now have a 2008 model and the old model. Does anyone have any experience with the new one? I'm trying to decide between the two, and I just can't._

 
I owned a 1.5 inch Sedu and loved it.  I have ordered the new 2008 model, but it was out of stock. I took a chance that I will like it as well.  I will let you know my results once I have had a oppotunity to compare.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have a t3. I was going to get a Sedu, but the one they had at Ulta was kind of unattractive  It was either t3 or CHI pretty much, but I heard CHIs are overrated, so I got this one for the cuteness of it lol. Works nicely so far.


----------



## ipukeglitter19 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I use the GVP flat iron on my clients at school. It is an off brand that is compared to the CHI flat iron which I also use on clients. They prefer the GVP iron over the CHI. They have 5 different heat settings the lowest being 140 degrees and the highest being 410 degrees. I highly recomend them. You can get them at any Sally's Beauty Supply for like $50. And they put them on sale quite often. And they come in different colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a pink one.


----------



## asianjewels (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

_I just got my GHD the other day and it' HOT! Ha, but seriously it's amazing!
!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GHD 
Added bonus, you can use it in multiple countries because of it's voltage.
_


----------



## dp3 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I've tried the following flat irons and here are my thoughts:

-FHI Platform (goes up to 410 degrees, temp adjustable)
-CHI Nano (blue one) (supposedly goes up to 400+ degrees, temp unadjustable, makes hair fluffy)
-T3 Narrow Wet or Dry (goes up to 410 degrees, temp adjustable, hand cramps up while using it)
-Sedu Original (goes up to 410 degrees, temp adjustable, recommend)
-GHD (supposedly goes up to 370 degrees, temp unadjustable, recommend)

Sedu or GHD are my top choices. All the rest do not get hot enough. They are both highly rated on folica.com. Sedu is really good, but the plates on mine got loose and it didn't stay hot. I wanted a different iron, so I tried all the different irons and none of them got as hot as the Sedu. GHD lives up to the hype. It gets as hot as the Sedu, given that there's no temp control.

Hope this helps!


----------



## user79 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I'm really debating order the 220V Sedu from folica.com because we just don't have any product like this here in Switzerland - I wager to say even in Europe. But it would cost $164 with shipping, plus additional charges from UPS in Switzerland and maybe even duty. I am very on the fence if I should go for it, that is a _lot _of money.

Any European or intl. people ordered before? Is it worth it?

I read some worrying reviews on MUA about the Sedu, that the cable shorts out after a few months, like under a year! Anyone had a problem with that?


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

i have a Turbo Ion Croc and it is by far the best flat iron i have ever used!
it heats up to 420 degrees!
even my friends with really curly hair can straighten a part of their hair in 1 swipe.
i absolutely love this iron and highly recommend it. its a little pricey but def. worth it.
i found it on sale on this site:
TurboIon The Croc Flat Iron 1 1/2"


----------



## KellyBean (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Does anyone have the new Sedu? I want it!


----------



## girlstar (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_Does anyone have the new Sedu? I want it!_

 
I do, and it's AMAZING. If my apartment was burning down, it would be one of the things I would try to save haha


----------



## BlaqueCat (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Hiya, I just bought an ISO flat iron turbo (a 100% ceramic plates & tourmaline one) from Ebay, brand new.. I actually bought it to curl my hair (it's a 1 inch iron) and it works wonders! heats up in like 10 secs. and it stays the way you like it until you wash your hair again.
retail price is about 220 dollars but I got it for like 60 on ebay!


(btw I curled it on saturday evening, and on monday it was still curled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it was too pretty to wash lol)
HTH!


----------



## Lollie (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I've bought a CHI iron in January and I'm VERY pleased with it! In fact, I think I'm a bit addicted to it. My hair looks wonderful after using it and it feels so soft! I only have to go over each strand twice. I bought it on ebay for $80 I believe.


----------



## redambition (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

i recently bought a GHD IV styler and i absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it.

heats up super quick (and beeps when it's ready), straightens my hair easily and quickly and leaves it feeling silky smooth... which is a lot more than i can say for my old remington straightener.


----------



## gelydh (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Any flat iron recommendations for extremely short (just over an inch long) hair?


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I love my Chi


----------



## KellyBean (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlaqueCat* 

 
_Hiya, I just bought an ISO flat iron turbo (a 100% ceramic plates & tourmaline one) from Ebay, brand new.. I actually bought it to curl my hair (it's a 1 inch iron) and it works wonders! heats up in like 10 secs. and it stays the way you like it until you wash your hair again.
retail price is about 220 dollars but I got it for like 60 on ebay!


(btw I curled it on saturday evening, and on monday it was still curled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it was too pretty to wash lol)
HTH!_

 
I have one of those. I don't like it. It feels very cheap to me. It's not very smooth and it's hard to curl hair with.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gelydh* 

 
_Any flat iron recommendations for extremely short (just over an inch long) hair?_

 
Well I have normal GHD stylers for my quite long hair which are great. You could try the mini GHD styler


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

HAI all the way--I've been using mine for the past 6 years and it hasn't failed me yet. I also use it on my clients as well. My stylist was the one who recommended it to me and I've been a fan every since. 

Fyi: I've got naturally coarse, frizzy hair and I've gone through tons of flat irons that just didn't work. Even without product in my hair, this one works fabulously and heats up in 10 seconds flat!


----------



## M0NiCAxBO0 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I had a T3 Wet and Dry straightener, costs about 200, but I got mines as a gift, worked soo well! I loved it, then something happened, and stopped working, hate it, it almost caught on fire, I didn't even use it up for a year, I never even straightener while wet and took good care of it, but I don't know what happened, ughhh. So sad .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I had to use my cheap straightener I bought at Wal-mart, Remington,
worked really good too, but I didn't like the feel of it ..

Then I got the HerStyler, Colorful Seasons, got it in blue and I got it for
$27 shipped, loving it. And I hope nothing happen. Works really well with
my hair and I have wavy, thick hair and I'm learning to curl with it, and
it curls so much better than using a curling iron <3


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_I have one of those. I don't like it. It feels very cheap to me. It's not very smooth and it's hard to curl hair with._

 
My bro uses the pencil ghds. And its a doddle. So much easier.


----------



## danielledawn (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Hai is my fav much cheaper than chai.  All the stylist around my srea sweat by hai & you can pick one up on ebay for cheap.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Has anybody tried the VS Goddess straighten it looks pretty good. I really need a new hair straightener, I'll either by a new one or get my hair permanently straightened (though that might cost at least $200)


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

look at next post


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

i probably have posted on this thread, but ill do it again to get my point across 

GET A GHD. yes they are expensive. but it is the best iron out there.

i have INCREDIBLY THICK frizzy black curly- hair,, and LOTS AND LOTS of it.

i can straighten my hair no problem now. it comes out frizz free, silky, straight, and shiny. i got the 1.75 in. plates cause i have alot of hair instead of the 1 in. plates. it looks like i have natural straight hair. 

oh and it heats up VERY quick  which is a  big plus in my book

so...


go out to your local sephora and GO BUY A GHD

lol hah.


----------



## onezumi (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I love my Sedu. I was going to get a CHI but I read that the cable on these shorts out and in fact my hair stylist had one short out on her. I didn't go for GHD because when buying an flat iron, I was not sure if I would use it very often to justify the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, I use Biosilk Silk therapy with mine!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

i swear by my Sedu. i tried 4 different ones before it, including the Chi, T3, Babyliss and some random one you get at the mall. My sedu makes my hair super straight, and when i curl with it, the curls are amazing and stay on their own without spray. it is also the only iron that not only DOESNT fry my hair but it gives it SHINE.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I've pretty much only used a CHI and It works pretty good for me. The only thing is I haven't had one that's lasted more then a year and something happens to it. 
Usually it's the cord or the light won't turn on so the iron doesn't heat up. The last one had a probably with the on and off switch getting stuck and then not turning on. The lady I bought it from said that happened to one of hers as well. Good thing I have a 2 year warrenty on them or I would have to keep buying new ones. They work good they just don't seem to last long for me.


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I took the plunge and bought a sedu the other day and I absolutely love it!  Cut my hair straightening time in half, heats up super quickly, and it makes my hair feel so soft.  Best of all?  My hair STAYS straight rather than poofing up the minute I walk outside.  I use it with redken smooth down for some heat protection and extra frizz control.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have a generic brand version of the CHI that I bought at Sallys Beauty Supply for $70 and I like it a lot.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

So everyone always say NEVER to get the cheap straightner/curler b/c it will damage your hair... unfortunatly, I wasn't thinking last night and bought a *Revlon 1 inch straighter* ($19.99 at Target).  It's ceramic & heats up in 30 seconds.  I used it this morning, and it's CRAP!  It did NOT get hot enough and it felt as if it was "snagging" my hair.  My hair looks like crap.

I've had the Hot Tools 2 inch straighter for about 4 years and it's great!  My hair always looks great.  I bought it at some asian owned supply store and it was about $25.  
I was reading the box to the Revlon straightner & it says the product is a "Helen of Troy" product.  I believe Hot Tools is too (well, I've seen the same Hot Tools straighter that says "Helen of Troy" on it; and they looked identical). 

Can anyone recommend a place or website to buy a good straighter (I'm hearing that Chi, GHD, T3, Solia & Sedu are the good ones) at a "sale" price??  I've heard Ulta (b/c they have sales or coupons) & folica.com

I would love to own a great straightner but paying almost $200 gives me butterfly's in my stomach  haha...


----------



## Julie5 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I just bought a GHD and I am really happy with it. I was going to go with a CHI but too many breakdowns scared me. And when you buy one on line they will not cover your warranty. So I got a GHD and I love it. I have heard many many many good things about it.Keeping my hair healthy is a MUST since i color my hair and this does. It is more expensive but worth the price. Dont buy something cheap just invest in something good. Cause we want to keep our wonderfull hair on our head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this helps, Good luck!!!


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I'm very confused about some of the reviews on the new Sedu flat iron on the folica website. A lot of people love it and then theres quite a few that have been saying they quit working within minutes. Are there a lot defective Sedu's out there or maybe it's just the ones from folica? 

I have a CHI. I posted before that I've gone through at least 4 within the last 2 years or a bit more so I have been thinking about getting a Sedu since I have been hearing good things about them but people seem to be getting the same results as in they work and then they don't what's the point? 
I'm just a bit confused as to who to believe. And is it really that bad not to have the swivel cord?

If I do end up getting a Sedu there is a salon in town that carries them so I don't have to get one from folica.


----------



## pat (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

My bfs sister bought me my hair straightener from one of those carts in the mall.  

The name is "HerStyler", I've had it for two year and it's been great.  I believe it's around $100? I used Conair years ago, and from what I remember it was "ok", you get the price you pay for...

My best suggestion to you is to go too Ulta, I _believe_ they let you try the hair products if an assistant helps you?


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have long thick hair. I have a CHI. Had it for 4 years & I love it. I have dropped it & it's still 1 of my prized possesions. Love it


----------



## girlstar (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_I'm very confused about some of the reviews on the new Sedu flat iron on the folica website. A lot of people love it and then theres quite a few that have been saying they quit working within minutes. Are there a lot defective Sedu's out there or maybe it's just the ones from folica? 

I have a CHI. I posted before that I've gone through at least 4 within the last 2 years or a bit more so I have been thinking about getting a Sedu since I have been hearing good things about them but people seem to be getting the same results as in they work and then they don't what's the point? 
I'm just a bit confused as to who to believe. And is it really that bad not to have the swivel cord?

If I do end up getting a Sedu there is a salon in town that carries them so I don't have to get one from folica._

 
I had the new Sedu for four months before it died. And the part that really pisses me off is that it's out of stock until August, so I can't even get it replaced. Never mind the fact that folica wants me to pay to ship it back to them (which would cost an arm and a leg from England) - why should I have to pay because I got a faulty straightener?  And it's a really good straightener! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a big beef with folica, their customer service is the worst I've ever seen. You're fine until you have a problem - they don't reply to customer service emails, and the customer service people on the phone are hellbitches. Downright RUDE.


----------



## Keysten (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

My hair stylist used a new flat iron on me last night than what he normally uses...I fell in love instantly b/c my hair stayed pin straight during the humid rainy walk back to my car...and let me tell you my hair frizzes very easily here in Florida.

It is the TurboIon/Croc Titanium Wet to Dry Flat Iron. The display is digital and it heats up to 430 degrees. I have thick hair that is very curly when wet. All he had to do was blow dry my hair and run his fingers through and section it off and then straighten. Apparently the titatium is better than ceramic. They were sold out of it at the salon so I bought it on overstock.com when I got home. Can't wait for it's arrival!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

My friend is a hairdresser and she used to use a chi and now all she uses is GHD she says it blows chi out of the water....I want one but I need to wait since I bought a t3 2 yrs ago and I need to get my $200 worth


----------



## mac_3 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I've had a Solia for almost 4 years now and I'm very happy with it. I use it almost daily and it's still going strong. I think they're about $80.00 on Folica.com.


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

GHD hands down. i have a chi as well as my ghd and i dont like it at all

the ghd is expensive, but its SOOO worth it. it makes your hair soft and shiny and STRAIGHT lol.


----------



## sunshine88 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I just bought a new hair straightener  at Ulta Cosmetics. It is ceramic but I dont remember the brand name. it was around $40 and its red......it works great!


----------



## chocolatesoap (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

i'm in LOVE my Sedu flat iron!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I just bought the GHD 2" flat iron and I love it. I can straighten my hair in about 5 minutes when it used to take me about 20 with my old straightener. It's amazing!


----------



## pensive (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

A couple months ago I bought BaByliss Pro straightener and I love it. I bought a CHI before and it was good but it made my hair smell burnt. The BaByliss is perfect and straighteners my thick/frizzy hair with only one swipe compared to the two or three it took with the CHI.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Last week, I invested on a new Croc Titanium Wet-Dry flat iron and it is the BOMB!  I actually can't believe how much better it is than any other flat iron I have tried, including the Chi.  You can use it on wet or dry hair, it makes your hair SUPER straight and it stays all day long, even in the humidity!!  *I live in Houston so I know humidity!*  I highly recommend this to anyone looking to get better results.  I still can't believe what a difference this is!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Check it out at TurboIon Croc Titanium Wet to Dry Flat Iron 1 1/2" at Misikko - FREE 2 DAY SHIPPING

You won't be sorry!!


----------



## glamgirl1969 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Yes I Just Bought The Gvp From Sally Beauty Supply Last Week And It Is Supposed To Compare To The Chi, So Far I Have Really Like It, If Your Interested It Also Comes In Colors & Designs.  I Paid $59.99 When I Got It, It Just Happened To Be On Sale Tho.  Hope This Helps....glamgirl1969


----------



## April47 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_T3 Tourmaline.... omg I can't say how much I love mine!!_

 
This is SUCH a good straightener. It makes your hair look healthy.

I personally don't have one but my Mom does as well as my hairdresser. They are soooo nice.

I have the pink Corioliss and it works okay. I've only used it a couple times. My hair always stays in a ponytail...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Cant remember if i posted here before..  I bought the sedu at Folica: Hair Care Skin Care & Beauty Product Reviews in 2004 and im absolutely in love with it after 4 years, its still like brand new.  I used other brands before and the chi broke after 6 months, my hair is goes down to my lower back and it really cuts my straightening time in half.  Maybe i can post a before and after pic one on this thread one day.


----------



## kera484 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I've had my Solia flat iron for almost two years now, and it really gets my hair straight and shiny. I really love it!!! I have very curly, thick, and frizzy hair.


----------



## erynnj (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

ive had my HAI for over five years, heats up lightning fast and heats up to 475, it was about 120, cheaper than chi and imo, the best investment you could make everyone who has this has had raving reviews


----------



## moonlit (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I love my GHD.. it's God- sent lol..


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I love my GHD too! It's expensive but the best Flat Iron I've ever used! My hair is straight and shiny! It needs only a few seconds to be hot and you can do curls with it too! I use it every day, my hair is platin blond bleached and I need a Iron that don't burn my hair cause it's stressed but with the GHD it's shining and feel like silk, I'm so in love with it! (=


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Sedu! for real, best one hands down. I had 2 different HAI and I DO NOT recomend them because after a year and a half or so the cord stops working and you have to jiggle it and wiggle it to get the iron to work, and this happened to me w/ 2 different HAI irons. I thought I might have gotten a bad batch, but nope, its just how HAI is, my mother had an HAI and the smae thing JUST happened to her w/ the cord. So I would definetly say SEDU!


----------



## User34 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Hey let me know how it works!


----------



## User34 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have this one too. It works really well.. however I think it would be much better on finer or thinner hair. Mine is really course and thick but it  does do the job.


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Sedu is the best for really silky and straight hair~!!


----------



## Roach569 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have a GHD MRK 4 and LOVE it!!! I highly reccomend GHD's. Well worth your money.


----------



## Delerium (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I love my Sedu...I was skeptical at first, but it has turned out to be money well spent.


----------



## imatocophobic (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

oh yeah i love my SEDU!!!

Although its a lil pricey for a straightening iron but i think its worth every penny!


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 

 
_Yup, Chi flat irons are known to break after a while. 

I use Babyliss Pro Ceramic Hair Iron . It's about $90, various temprarture settings, and it has a 2 1/2 inch plate. I like this best so far and I've had for more than 1 1/2 years. I don't buy hair tools on ebay. I buy most of my hair tools off on Folica: Hair Care Skin Care & Beauty Products Reviews Like CHI Flat Iron. They're really reliable and have good customer service. I never had an issue with them. But I planning on purchasing a Sedu flat iron soon too._

 
I love the Babyliss iron too!


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Advice on flat irons, please!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I'm proud to say that Sephora is now the exclusive US retailer for GHD products and tools (for now anyway) but they only get up to 374 degrees, and my T3 gets up to 410 and *styles my hair while it's wet.*

I 've gone through 2 CHIs, I loved them both but they kept breaking.  Their blowdryer is amazing though._

 
I am being so serious right now, I didnt know that black people could do that! Please dont think I am an idiot, but can you really do this without damaging your hair? What if you have a relaxer? If this is possible, without damage I am high tailing it to Sephora tommorow!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Hello...

Wanted to rant about my new flat iron I just got from Sally Beauty last week.

My Hairart flat iron (which I thought was the BEST Flat iron everrr) that I paid about 150$ for @ the salon decided to randomly blow up one day so I spent some time without a flat iron.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RIP Hairart H3300 (or whatever model you were) - you've been with me through good times and bad.





If you come across one of these.. get it!

I think my hair was in heaven without it.. flat ironing really damaged my hair.
Anyway.. I decided that I need an iron, but this time I will wash my hair and then flat iron once.. then use rollers until I wash again.
So I found the Power IQ 1" *Tourmaline *Ceramic Styling Iron and I love it.






I believe it was 69$ CDN - not a bad price considering its pretty comparable to the Hairart Iron.. and it leaves the hair silky and not dry and brittle looking.






So.. this picture doesn't give it much justice because I took it with my blackberry.. but here's the results.   I could do a before and after.. but i won't

Enjoy!!  Oh yes.. I highly recommend these tourmaline irons (the plates are really smooth) - the regular ceramic irons don't give the shine and just dry the hair.  IMO!






C


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Ooooh Claire ur hair looks gorgeous

I bought myself a Sedu for Christmas last year, I got it on sale for I dunno, maybe 90-95 bucks. I freaking love it. I love it. I just love it. It gets hot as hell, and its ready to use in like a minute or two after turning it on. It just makes my hair so smooth and soft and great.

Gooooooo Sedu. My first GOOD high quality flat iron, and Ill probably keep repurchasing.


----------



## lsperry (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I'm proud to say that Sephora is now the exclusive US retailer for GHD products and tools (for now anyway) but they only get up to 374 degrees, and my T3 gets up to 410 and styles my hair while it's wet.

I 've gone through 2 CHIs, I loved them both but they kept breaking.  Their blowdryer is amazing though._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I am being so serious right now, I didnt know that black people could do that! Please dont think I am an idiot, but can you really do this without damaging your hair? What if you have a relaxer? If this is possible, without damage I am high tailing it to Sephora tommorow!_

 
Thanks to this thread by MAC_Pixie04, http://specktra.net/f176/ghd-styler-anyone-113312/, I bought the GHD Pure Styler IV during Sephora’s FF sale. I received it last week and after using it, I was blown away! I’m a WOC with relaxed hair. It is fine and thin. This ceramic styler curled my hair and it has lasted for 3 days. I was at first concerned about there not being any temperature control thinking it had a high temperature and that it would burn or melt my hair. To my surprise it is the perfect temperature. My hair is shiny, bouncy and has movement and the curls have lasted.

What type of thermal protection does everyone use? On the recommendation of my girlfriend I bought Aveda’a Brialliant emollient finishing gloss. The hairdresser said it had thermal protection, but at $25/bottle for 2.5 oz, I ordered Lustrasilk Smooth Ends Leave-in Conditioner for $2.99/bottle to compare one to the other. $25 is a little steep for me.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_






C_

 
Your hair looks so healthy and gorgeous! And you are so pretty…..Thanks for posting!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

i like tresemme they have a thermal line.. and i love their deep conditioner.

i think the best thing is to minimize the use of heat on your hair.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

GHD is the best for me!!! I was so desperate before i heard of it!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Sedu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Ghd hands down !
It has never failed me ive had it for about 10 months.


----------



## lellow17 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_So everyone always say NEVER to get the cheap straightner/curler b/c it will damage your hair... unfortunatly, I wasn't thinking last night and bought a *Revlon 1 inch straighter* ($19.99 at Target).  It's ceramic & heats up in 30 seconds.  I used it this morning, and it's CRAP!  It did NOT get hot enough and it felt as if it was "snagging" my hair.  My hair looks like crap.

I've had the Hot Tools 2 inch straighter for about 4 years and it's great!  My hair always looks great.  I bought it at some asian owned supply store and it was about $25.  
I was reading the box to the Revlon straightner & it says the product is a "Helen of Troy" product.  I believe Hot Tools is too (well, I've seen the same Hot Tools straighter that says "Helen of Troy" on it; and they looked identical). 

Can anyone recommend a place or website to buy a good straighter (I'm hearing that Chi, GHD, T3, Solia & Sedu are the good ones) at a "sale" price??  I've heard Ulta (b/c they have sales or coupons) & folica.com



I would love to own a great straightner but paying almost $200 gives me butterfly's in my stomach  haha..._

 
I have the Zebra ISO it straightens ur hair with one swipe! With my old straghtener my hair didnt stay straight thru lunch! while with this one my hair can stay straight for days at a time!!it is also great for curling! The curls can last up to 3 days!! the ISO is the way to go!!it has 100% ceramic plates....unlike the chi which only has creamic PLATED plates!!(it also has a lifetime warenty!!! so if it breaks u wont have to pay the price!!)this straightener cost 350 at retail price...but the malls offer it for 150....it is available on ebay any where from 39.99-150.00 These straighteners r available at malls, on eBay(CHECK FOR MANUFACTURE WARRANTY!!!!!!!!!!) at Dutchcaptain's Treasure Chest... as well as many other websites!!


----------



## Frozen White (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I am using a Sedu right now and I've had it for maybe about a year or so and it's BRILLIANT. BUT I always hear amazing reviews about GHD and I really want to try it. I have no problems with my Sedu but I'm just wondering if anyone has used both and can maybe compare them to me.


----------



## COBI (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I bought a GHD IV Dark about a month ago, and I have to say that, for me, I don't thnk it's really any better than my other small plate iron (a Cricket, retailed for about $80; I've had it for probably 5+ years).  I bought the GHD for $160 because it was purchased for me from a cosmetologist-only supply company (a salon supplier).

I actually wish it had a heat control as I feel the single level heat is a bit much for my hair.  It is the one I now use everyday but that is only because it will turn itself off if I forget to whereas the cricket will stay on all day if I forget to shut it off or unplug it.  If they both had auto-turn off, I can't honestly tell you which one I would use daily, but possibly I'd still use the Cricket every day.

In the interest of full disclosure, my hair is fairly straight and I flat iron to smooth and shine; so, it is possible that for someone with wavy or curly hair going to straight, this iron could blow the competition out of the water.  But for going from straight to smooth, shiny & straight, I wouldn't personally recommend anyone spending the money on it, particularly as the retail is generally over $250 or so.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

My first flat iron was a CHI- it broke after about a year and a half. I then got a FHI which kicked the CHI's ass, but my sister stole it from me. So now I dont have one at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if you are willing to spend as much as you would for a CHI, go with FHI instead, they cost the same!


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Wow good flat irons are pretty pricey! For those of you ladies who straighten often, wouldn't you guys just rather have your hair permanently straightened at a salon for about $100? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not trying to sound mean or anything..just wanted some opinions


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I kept seeing reviews about CHI's suddenly not working after a year so kindly marched up to Sally Beauty Supply and got one of their GVP flat irons and I LOOOOOOVE it. I am multi-racial(with TOTAL black folks hair) and it works so well. When it ever stops functioning I will definitely be getting another. It was only $60 too.


----------



## shelliebe (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have used the Chi's in the past and 2 of my Chi's broke pretty easily and my last one just quit heating up, so if you are a little hard on your flat irons I would be EXTRA careful.  My biggest complaint about the original is that you could not control the temp.  I have very thick coarse hair in the back of my head but up front very fine hair so to be able to adjust the temp was important.  The new Chi's(at least the ones I had available) that you can control the temp on have only a 90 day warranty instead of the 1 year you can get with the original--that is something to consider also!

I spent weeks researching and searching for a good comparable flat iron.  I ended up at Folica and was torn between the Solia 1 1/4" ($79.99) and the Sedu 1"($108).  I was skeptical because I had never heard of these brands but Folica has a pretty good return policy.  Folica extended the manufacturers warranty for an extra year on both so I have 2 years instead of one.  Both had great but equal reviews.  The only real difference between the two, other than price of course!, that I could come up with was the Solia has what they call "Dynamic Alignment System®: the plate pair self-adjust to provide perfect contact between your hair and  plates, eliminating any damaging "hot spots" and "pressure points" so that the Solia® can work through the hair smoothly without pulling".  

Since the Solia was $30 less I went with it and am VERY HAPPY that I did.  I love it!  It gets hot very fast, doesn't pull my hair at all, makes it extremely smooth, soft and adds a perfect shine.  My only complaint is when I use my Chi 44 guard it smells funny.  I don't know if I have a bad batch of Chi guard(it was new and have only used this bottle with this iron) or what.  Anyways if anyone is looking for a new flat iron I Definitely recommend the Solia!


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I've been using the original CHI for just about 3 years now and I LOVED it. Unfortunately, the on/off switch recently broke and now I can't turn it on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I just ordered the CHI nano digital ($137 on folica) and I'm anxiously awaiting it's arrival. But I can't say enough good things about my old CHI. It took no less than 10 seconds to heat up, and left my hair silky straight. I use aveda brilliant damage control along with cantu leave-in conditioner with great results.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

i rec a T3! i got mine at sephora n i <3 t so much! it saved my hair.it actually stays straight in humid weather when i use it!


----------



## Adee1 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Whats the BEST straightenr ?*

Hey everyone Hello.
Im new to this.. But, I have lots of questions and Answers
Okay.. First of all .. Im FOND of my hair.. I love it.. I take care
of it.. Lately,. Ive been trying EVERY straightenr you can think of... And
I want to find something that doesnt cause, damage but, heats up like you WOULDNT believe. That will NOT split, your ends, dry your hair, or damage just damage it. I found the Kyosaki-CANT SPELL IT. But, I heard that works good.. Is there any others? And wheres the best place to get them? Sallys, a beauty store, the internet. Okay I have to go to work. THANK YOU!


----------



## Sondra42 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Whats the BEST straightenr ?*

It's only been used on me in the salon, but CHI flat irons are supposed to be very good and minimize damage.


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats the BEST straightenr ?*

GHD hands down. 

especially the white/black/purple ones if you can still get hold of them. they have a gloss on them which basically feels like you're pulling silk through your hair... and thats a good thing!


----------



## LittleDevil (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats the BEST straightenr ?*

I got the babyliss platinum pro for my birthday last year and I ABSOLUTELY love it!!! I have tried hot tools, chi's and store brand straightners and nothing even comes close. I went to bed with my hair braided the other night wet and when I woke up it was like I had just got a perm. I didnt have time to wash it and blow dry and start from scratch so I just ran the babyliss through it and in 5 min I had perfectly straight hair. None of my other straightners were able to do that. It gets up to 450* and I use a spray on my hair to protect it before I straighten it. Hope this helps.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats the BEST straightenr ?*

Second the GHD! It's awesome! I have the white one and it's so smooth. Just use it with some thermal protectant spray to minimize damage to your hair. All hair straighteners will cause damage to your hair! Also if you use your hair straightener everyday, use VO5 hot oil capsules once a week (they'll be like $3 a pack of 3...). They're awesome and fix your hair up good.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats the BEST straightenr ?*

I can only comment on what I've used but I have both GHDs and T3s... the T3s are the best... even though they are the oldest! Variable heat setting, fast heat up, straightness the last, smooth through the hair...


----------



## angied (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats the BEST straightenr ?*

I am a hairstylist and I have to go with pretty much any of the above. And believe it or not I just got one of the instylers from tv and it works wonderful! It can curl or straighten and it leaves my hair shiney as can be!!! And I have very naturally curly hair. If you go to instyler.com you can check it out.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats the BEST straightenr ?*

I love HAI flat irons!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats the BEST straightenr ?*

I love my SEDU flatiron. You can straighten, curl and crimp easilly with it. Also my hair has minimal damage from it and I use it daily.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Whats the BEST straightenr ?*

my hair is normally straight and is just there, lol,  it's long, goes past my shoulders, and i recently got a demo done at my local mall with a Herstyler Wet & Dry flat iron and I was amazed, first of all at the price! ($200) and 2nd of all, because it left my hair silky smooth & glossy! like if I just had it done at a salon. I never imagined that a person with straight hair would benefit from a straightener. 
i bought my on ebay for $60, yay! 
hope this helps!


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have a GHD and it's awesome. I have long hair that is naturally straight but because of all the highlights, my hair has some texture so it's no longer super straight when it dries naturally but rather with a slight wave. I can flat iron all of my hair in 15-20 minutes maximum. My mom has shorter hair and she loves it too.


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have a "*Paul Mitchell Pro Tools express ionstyle*" flat iron.... it's a 1" ceramic with adjustable heating up to 400 degrees. It has two thin strips of silicone on one plate that help smooth out the hair and also add shine. It literally heats up in a minute. It really works great on me (i have naturally *CURLY* hair). The only downside of it is the outside does get hot, but nothing extreme. Retail price is high, saw it on Folica website for $175. A friend of mine who's a professional hair dresser n updates me on all the great hair tools out there got it for me for only $120. I love her.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Mar 3, 2009)

*HerStyler straightening irons*

I'm from the UK and had never heard of these until i got stopped in a shopping center at the weekend and the woman tried the straightners on my friends hair (they are meant to cause no damage to the hair etc) and the piece of hair the woman straightnened was so soft. My hair is so dry and straw like atm i'll do anything to get it deeling soft and shiny again. I was just wondering if it was definetly the straightners that do this as my friends hair is pretty soft anyway. I think theyve been selling them in the US for a while ?? but this is the first i've heard of them in the UK so anyone got/used them? what do you think of them? TIA x x


----------



## Jewelz913 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: HerStyler straightening irons*

Ughh I hate those people in the little kiosks at the mall. They have the worst flatirons, plus they're not even licensed to touch your hair. Sure some of the irons may seem to work when they show ya, but you are setting your hair up in the long run. They will damage them harshly. I'm a hair stylist and the only iron I use is the GHD. Similar to CHI and FHI but the technology is 10 times better!!! They are expensive but that will last you forever!! CHI's are good too, but they aren't manufactured well. The life span on those are about 5 years, if ur lucky. The cords are the first to bust on those. So with that said, a lot of those flatirons you see will work but will keep damaging your hair. Invest in a good styling tool and you'll be a lot happier!

Hope this helped


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: HerStyler straightening irons*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jewelz913* 

 
_Ughh I hate those people in the little kiosks at the mall. They have the worst flatirons, plus they're not even licensed to touch your hair. Sure some of the irons may seem to work when they show ya, but you are setting your hair up in the long run. They will damage them harshly. I'm a hair stylist and the only iron I use is the GHD. Similar to CHI and FHI but the technology is 10 times better!!! They are expensive but that will last you forever!! CHI's are good too, but they aren't manufactured well. The life span on those are about 5 years, if ur lucky. The cords are the first to bust on those. So with that said, a lot of those flatirons you see will work but will keep damaging your hair. Invest in a good styling tool and you'll be a lot happier!

Hope this helped_

 
I totally agree, get a GHD!  They are slightly expensive but it will last you forever and they are totally worth it.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: HerStyler straightening irons*

i already have GHDs lol have been using them for around 5 years now, i was just curious about the others because they made the hair so soft and my ghds don't do that x


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

As a hairdresser, i do recomend GHDs to all my clients. However Im against the glossy purple/white/black/pink limited edition ones that they bring out because they gloss coating a) wears off and b) doesnt work as well as the normal ones.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Has anyone heard of the Royale USA flatiron. They have a booth in my mall and they were trying to persuade me to buy one for $150. I have no problem paying for a good hair tool. But I have never heard of them and I am in need of a flat iron mine is on the fritz. I have thick straight hair so I am looking for one to get my hair flat and curl it also.


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Definately GHD. I've tried quite few and GHD have been the best so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My hair is quite frizzy and curls easily when it rains and with these I have no more problems keeping my hair straight.


----------



## Lollie (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have to say that I love my CHI iron! I bought it from ebay because I don't think those irons are sold in Belgium and they're very expensive in the Netherlands (about €180). I have it since January last year and I'm very impressed! I have wavy, thick, dry, damaged, dyed hair and my CHI makes it soft, shiny, straight (duh) and it looks thinner. If it would ever break, I would certainly buy a new one!


----------



## newtomakeup (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

definetely GHD. I have a thick, wavy, fizzy hair and it seriously make my hair straight..


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

i'm a T3 girl all the way! it's the best buy i've made for my hair ever!


----------



## bebexp (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Chi is the way to go if your not on a budget, depends on the iorn, some have temp settings and some dont BUT the results from the chi are great! but if you want to save some money there's the babyliss brand!


----------



## scarlettgloss (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I've had my GHD less than a week and I love it. It does so much more than just straighten.


----------



## Sunnylee (May 13, 2009)

*What's the best straightener?*

I have had the cheap ones like revlon and the more expensive ones like CHI & SEDU but I feel like they all have their flaws. My hair stylist uses a Hana flat iron and that was pretty sweet but I haven't seen any reviews.

Any suggestions?!


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

I'm also looking for a new straightner..I have a CHI but it just doesn't do it for me anymore.  A couple weeks back I bought a T3 from Ulta and hated it! It was awful and I had to return it.  I will be looking forward to the responses too


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (May 14, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

I personally have a Solia and after using a CHI and a Sedu. I love it more. I really want to try a GHD tho.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (May 14, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

I had CHI before and love Sedu more


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 14, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

i really love my GHD


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

I second the GHD.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 14, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

I had a babyliss that lasted 3 years and I loved it. I use something else now, but it isn't as good.


----------



## joey444 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

I use FHI recommended by my hair dresser and I swear, I've had that straightener for five + years now and it still works like a charm.  I straighten my hair at least two to three times a week and my hair is super healthy.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

there's a really great sticky thread on this subject
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f176/f...dations-48673/
hth!

I personally love the HAI convertible but it's not the best quality :/ I'm yearning for a Sedu.


----------



## newtomakeup (May 18, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

I love my GHD as well. I bought after i got about 2 cheaper ones like revlon and other I can't remember. I think its cheaper in uk as i got it for £95 with free shipping.


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

GHD is the best, but it is also really expensive! My hair is pretty straight by itself so I use a cheap old conair one, but I have tried CHI and GHD and I love the GHD!


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

So my 2nd CHI just broke yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wasn't too happy with it anyway, and I bought a T3 a few weeks back and hated it-had to return it.  I hate to sound like such a noob but, which ones have the all ceramic plates? That's the best right?


----------



## elongreach (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

You know, I've been doing research for my next flat iron for about two weeks now because I'm investing in something that I plan to use for years (I'd say a minimum of maybe 4).  I have had my curling iron since I was probably 16 or 17 (I'm almost 27) and they have been broken for about 2 years.  So this is long over due.

You all have made my decision more and more difficult.  Obviously, I'm pretty frugal.  GHD which I would like to have just for the purple outfit it comes with is just way too expensive.  I've looked all over the internet for it to be cheaper, but have failed.  All the ones on Ebay are fake.

I know I don't want a chi because everyone has said they break.  So that leaves FHI and T3.  I found good deal on the FHI and that's what I'm leaning towards and a T3 blow dryer.  I just don't want to make the wrong decision.  

I have relaxed, coarsed, colored hair.  I go to my stylist once a month for maintenence.  And when it's time for a touchup, this is when these items will be extremely needed.  Someone please tell me I'm doing the right thing.  My brain hurts so much thinking about this everyday.  I want to purchase this thing by the end of the week.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## mandycd (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I just bought a GHD.  I had planned on waiting until Sephora had their FF sale, but I decided I couldn't wait.  I did some research and even contacted GHD customer service directly.  Amazon.com is an authorized retailor for GHD.  However, you have to be sure that it actually says "ships and sold by amazon.com."  I got the Pure which retails for $270 and I was able to get mine for $205.  It's amazing, I love everything about it.  I highly recommend (although a previous poster scared me about the gloss wearing out- I don't ever want it to look old/used, lol)


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I had 2 HAI flat irons which all fail because of the stupid cord. It starts being faulty beyond repair. Each within a year frame.

This is my 2nd year w/ my SEDU and it works just like the first day I got it! I loooove it! 

if you go to Folica.com they have the best prices in my opinion. Thats where I get my hairstuff from online. 

HTH


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 2, 2009)

*Best CHEAP Flat Iron and Heat Protectants*

Hi all! I know that there is a sticky for Flat Iron Recommendations, but I can't afford most of the irons suggested. I would like to know what lower-end 1" flat irons work the best, I don't need anything fancy, like under $40. I need the kind you can get at Walmart or Fred Meyer or somewhere like that. I don't straighten my hair everyday and it dries fairly straight as it is, so it takes me about >10 minutes to straighten my hair. I like my 2" Conair one but it is too clunky and too big for my new haircut. I also need one that can take a beating as I travel by plane a lot. I am also looking into a good heat protectant that either isn't too expensive or is worth the price. That isn't too much to ask for right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks you guys! <3


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Best CHEAP Flat Iron and Heat Protectants*

Any suggestions at all? I can't afford a GHD or a CHI. Maybe there are no good cheap flat irons lol.  Any recs on heat protectants? I am going shopping tomorrow, any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Best CHEAP Flat Iron and Heat Protectants*

I used to use a Remington one when I lived in England.  I can't remember the exact name though, but it was really good!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Best CHEAP Flat Iron and Heat Protectants*

^^ Thank you so much for your post Kelaia! I ended up finding a BaByliss Pro on sale at Bed Bath and Beyond for $40.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Best CHEAP Flat Iron and Heat Protectants*

if you're still looking for heat protectant, i love matrix sleek look, redken (forget the name, its in a red spray bottle), and s factor. Those are all "salon" brands but I think it's worth it. I have super long hair and can't really afford to cut it the reccomended 4-6 weeks, so anyways with taking care of it  I manage to only need to cut my hair like 3x a year. Btw, I flatiron my hair daily.


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Get a Sedu flat iron. I have had two Chi's and both of them broke!! My Sedu has been loyal to me for a year and a half. It was expensive but definitely worth the price. I won't use anything else!


----------



## hellotokidoki (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

i wanna dye my hair red just like hayley williams from paramore.... does anybody know what is the best permanent hair dye to use so i can get the same shade as hers? you know, without it fading too fast?
please help?


----------



## brihel769 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I personally use a chi, I have had it two years and its been awesome it is well worth the money. I have heard good things about GHD and Hot Tools aswell but I am not sure of the prices on those.


----------



## flatiron (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Take a look at Best Flat Iron / Hair Straightener at Flat Iron Experts (FREE Shipping)

You have great options in choosing your flat iron as well as other hair styling products. Moreover you will get 5% discount on every purchase use SALE5 as your coupon code for purchasing online.


----------



## Sunnylee (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I use the HANA flat iron. It works really well and it was much cheaper than a chi.
I got mine for only $70


----------



## UndeadSuburbia (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Has anyone tried the Rusk Go Green straightener? I saw it on sale for 120 and was thinking about getting one.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have a GHD and I love it. It was expensive as frick, but it's amazing.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

I have a regular GHD which I was pretty happy with. Recently I upgraded and bought the GHD with Wide plates for thick hair and it is great, it has really cut down the time it takes me to straighten my hair. I was surprised how much of a difference it did make.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

I love love love my ghds they are amazing


----------



## User67 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

I have one by FHI & it does a beautiful job of straightening my hair


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

GHD's are my favourite.  I've had mine since January 2003 and they're still going strong.  They have been one of the most cost effective things I have ever bought in my entire life.

However, some people including myself have issues with the largest plate.  I personally have the middle sized plate (the one for "normal" hair, despite the fact that my hair used to be super thick and frizzy and thus the largest one would have been best).  I've used the largest plate one a few times and it has left indents in my hair so you can tell where I leave the straightener on my hair for a nano second longer than the rest of the hair.  You don't get the plated effect with the middle sized straightener and it still straightens as well as the larger one. 

Also, the more you use them the more used to them you become, when I first got mine I was so cautious with them that it took me a while to get my hair straight whereas now I can easily whizz through my whole head pretty quickly.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

GHD... theyre just amazing!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

This thread may help
Flat Iron Recommendations


----------



## cazgh (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

I really couldn't live without my GHDs - they changed my life - seriously - as I have really dodgy hair.  I can't recommend them enough and I tried pretty much everything else because they were so expensive I couldn't bring myself to pay out at first - but I have never regretted it ever...


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ballerino* 

 
_my advice ppl: dont buy anything other than GHD professional ceramic styling irons, it produces the healthiest kind of heat that seals the cuticle...Ive been thru 3 different no name straighteners which originally gave me fab results, but later proved to just damage the hair...GHD's are WELL worth every penny, and ill never have to buy another BURNT OUT iron again..._

 

I agree with this post. I love my GHD. I've had pro tools, chi, and others. Nothing compares to this thing. I have hard to straighten hair and its a breeze with this. It is expensive but think about the $ you'll be saving in hair products.


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

I will always luv my Sedu!!


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

Definitely GHD, I have never looked back. I honestly think it is a tool every women should own, even if they have super straight hair. It's amazing.


----------



## elle25 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

GHD has been my favourite ever hair straightener. And I am heartbroken because it broke yesterday and I don't have the money to replace it. No others have worked as well and I have fairly thick hair. I've got a pink chi but its American and it'll cost too much for the adapters to be worth it.


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I went through the same battle as other CHI users... I think at this point I have gone through 5 or 6 of them in about 7 years, and I take really good care of mine! I got so sick of paying ANOTHER $120-150 every time it broke, I went out and bought a GHD. It was $255 but they are AMAZING. IMHO having great hair is an investment.... The GHD works a million times better than CHI. Plus it sounds like you'll spend that amount anyway on new flat irons to replace the others... Just something to think about!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I've heard nothing but good things about the GHD straighteners. I really wish I could afford one. I'm gonna start saving for one. Right now I have a T3 Beespoke flat iron ($120). The only way I was able to get that is because it was available at Victoriassecret.com for a little while and I have a charge card there. I honestly don't really care for it though.


----------



## friedargh (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have used:

*Vidal Sassoon* (don't know what model)
It was my first ever straightener and although it worked fine for maybe a year, I found that over time it took longer and longer to heat up. Also, it was too small and timely to use for my coarse and thick asian hair!

*Babyliss* (again unsure of model)
A decent flat iron although I find that it has developed a "drag" which is a pet hate of mine with straighteners. Creates a very nicely sized curl though! (which i still use it for)

*GHD normal sized*
The first GHD I ever tried and I am NEVER going back. Smooth and fast and perfect for curling too. However, after a couple of years the cable began to wear and I eventually had to replace the cable. Now the straightener is dead and I don't know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm contemplating sending it to get fixed even though I now have...

*GHD Wide Plates*
Excellent for thick or long hair (especially afro-carribean apparently!) so it means that straightening time is cut down significantly from the standard GHD. However, this can only create loose curls and waves due to the width of the plates (which is why I still use the babyliss to curl).

Hope that helps!


----------



## nettiepoo (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I do hair 4 aliving so i take my tools seriously. I use and rec.CHI flat iron Iv had mine 4 about 3 yrs. and it still wrks great. ANd iv tried ALL the cheaper brands w/ no succ. myself I have long nat. curly hr. and none of the cheap brands would wrk on me a few wld kinda wrk 4 about an hr. then turn 2 frizz. So yea, if a u dont have nat. crl or mayb alittlle wave u MIGHT b able 2 get by with a cheap 1. SO I say if ur able 2 get the CHI its a hair investment.


----------



## supermodella (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I've been using the Corioliss 1 inch for about 4 years now, and it was super hot and amazing, but a couple days ago is when the plates decided to stop getting as hot. I'm so disappointed since I brag about this thing to anyone who's willing to hear it.  But I definitely have to get a new one now, because it's annoying me. :/

Has anyone seen the commercials for this thing called the InStyler? It looks ridiculous.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

how hot does the GHD get?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: What's the best straightener?*

i cant live without my sedu. I love how wide it is since i have super long hair. It literally cuts the time in half to flatiron my hair. Once inch plates aren't too good with super curly hair that goes to the middle of your back!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Does anyone have the Instyler yet?  I am interested to know what people think of it.  TIA!


----------



## 2Fruits (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

My first straightener was a remington, which for its price was pretty good. 

Then... one day... the GHD came into my greedy little paws! (A birthday present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Since getting the GHD a few months ago I haven't looked back.

But saying this, there is quite a difference between the two but technique is much, much more important than the type of tool! 

When I want my hair perfect, I will wash it then blowdry it straight with a diffuser and a round ceramic brush. Then, I apply a heat protectant using my hands and starting at the tips of my hair and working it through my hair (but not too close to the roots because my hair is very oily). (At the moment I'm using Loreal iron finish). After that I will section hair (1st section is the hair from the top of my ears to the nape of my neck) and straighten layer by layer!

Sounds a bit complicated but I think you can get really good results with many brands of straightener this way


----------



## elle25 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Which is the best ghd straightener?*

I broke my straightener a couple of months ago and I've finally decided to get a new one. I definitely want a ghd because thats what has worked best for me. 
I don't remember which model I had and none of the pictures look like what mine did. 

So which one is the best? I want it mainly for straightening but I also wouldn't mind one thats good for curling too.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Best CHEAP Flat Iron and Heat Protectants*

I am going to bump this old thread in search of a better heat protectant. I have been using the Catwalk one and I hate it! Any suggestions of good for the price heat protectants, preferably ones that can be found at a drugstore?


----------



## Nicala (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Best CHEAP Flat Iron and Heat Protectants*

A really good heat protectant is Tresemme's heat tamer! I LOVE IT! It's <$5, too. Smells yummy as well.


----------



## m_3 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Best CHEAP Flat Iron and Heat Protectants*

For a heat protectant I like the Got 2b Guardian Angel 425 F Heat Protect 'n Flatten. This is a link to drugstore.com, but you can get it at any drugstore or places like walmart and target. 

Buy Got 2b Guardian Angel 425 F Heat Protect 'n Flatten Flat Iron Balm + Gloss Finish Online at drugstore.com


----------



## Caderas (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

i have the Cricket Centrix 1" iron, and it works like a DREAM.  i'm in school right now, and we all got these in our kits and not one of them have broke yet electrically, or by dropping them!  my friend loved it so much, she ended up buying one for her super thick hair.  it also does a great job at curling!

Cricket Centrix Ceramic Flat Iron 1", 551715X, Free Shipping


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have a CHI and I absolutely love it.

But I don't straighten my hair often (only for really special occasions.  I can't stand the damage), and I already have normally straight hair...just not as straight as I'd like it to be, but it works everytime and makes my hair super sleep and straight.


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

how is the sedu? I was thinking about getting it at ulta the have a special with the 1 inch and a bonus travel size one for 140.  I really can't justify spending the money on the GHD right know.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 23, 2010)

*Chi Flat Iron*

I found Chi Flat Iron at Loehmann's. Are they the real thing?


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Chi Flat Iron*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_I found Chi Flat Iron at Loehmann's. Are they the real thing?_

 
I ordered a chi curling iron off of ebay and when i got it I was suspicious that it was not authentic.  I called the farouk company and they confirmed that it was a fake.  They also told me that you can not buy there flat irons/blow dryers   or curling irons online unless it is from ulta (an authorized dealer)  They have a product finder page on the farouk company website that you can check your salon or store to see if they supply there.  If they do not supply there then they are fake.  Regis is an authorized salon get there supplies from farouk.  I finaly got a real one through regis and the one from ebay was close. The biggest difference being the tempature gauge.  The fake one went up in 2 degree incurments and the losest it went was off by 40 degrees.The real one works so so so much better. If you buy it from an authorized dealer the iron is under warranty otherwise it is not.  Chi's warranty is great.  For the first year your just send in your broken iron with 15$ for a replacement.  and if it is after a year, send in your iron and 35$ for a replacement (for the your irons lifetime)


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Chi Flat Iron*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JENJ5001* 

 
_I ordered a chi curling iron off of ebay and when i got it I was suspicious that it was not authentic.  I called the farouk company and they confirmed that it was a fake.  They also told me that you can not buy there flat irons/blow dryers   or curling irons online unless it is from ulta (an authorized dealer)  They have a product finder page on the farouk company website that you can check your salon or store to see if they supply there.  If they do not supply there then they are fake.  Regis is an authorized salon get there supplies from farouk.  I finaly got a real one through regis and the one from ebay was close. The biggest difference being the tempature gauge.  The fake one went up in 2 degree incurments and the losest it went was off by 40 degrees.The real one works so so so much better. If you buy it from an authorized dealer the iron is under warranty otherwise it is not.  Chi's warranty is great.  For the first year your just send in your broken iron with 15$ for a replacement.  and if it is after a year, send in your iron and 35$ for a replacement (for the your irons lifetime)_

 
thanks. what about site like folica.com. Do you know if they sell the real thing?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have naturally straight hair but want it to look smooth and more straighter than it is. I don't want to spend the money on a GHD since my hair is already naturally straight. What flat iron works like the GHD but for cheaper?


----------



## tottui (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Chi Flat Iron*

Hey! I bought a Chi Flat Iron from folica.com about 4 years ago and it is amazing and defineatly the real thing!... Their shipping was super fast and I got a really nice deal + free samples... I've used my flat iron a lot (and when I say a lot, I mean A LOT!!) and it works great and still looks brand new out of the box...


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Chi Flat Iron*

I'm not sure about Loehmann's, but I bought a Chi at Nordstrom Rack and it's definitely real. So it's not just salons and fancy retailers.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

After reading most of the reviews here I opted for a Sedu and I love it!  No more q-tip head!

Question though:  is the flat iron supposed to come with a storage pouch?  Says so in the instruction booklet.


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_how is the sedu? I was thinking about getting it at ulta the have a special with the 1 inch and a bonus travel size one for 140.  I really can't justify spending the money on the GHD right know._

 
I love my Sedu flatiron! I purchased it on folica.com a few years back, they were also giving a case with it which has really come in handy to protect it, for travel, etc.

When/if mine dies (they always do I suppose) will definitely repurchase. I have unruly, frizzy, curly/wavy hair and my Sedu glides on smoothly and heats up in like 30 seconds.


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_After reading most of the reviews here I opted for a Sedu and I love it!  No more q-tip head!

Question though:  is the flat iron supposed to come with a storage pouch?  Says so in the instruction booklet._

 
Haha I didn't see your reply until I already posted mine. I don't have a storage pouch from Sedu, but I did purchase mine a few years ago. Glad to hear you like it! It's really a quality product. I remember being so apprehensive about buying it because it was pricey but it has been well worth it.


----------



## libra276 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I have a 1" Solia iron I got from folica.com for $80 and I LOVEEE it.  It's my third one (fried the first one in Europe, left the second one at a hotel) and it gets hotter than the CHI, is much sturdier, and you can use it on damp hair.  <3


----------



## marusia (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I swear by Farouk's CHI...I won't use anything else.


----------



## kittykit (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I recently bought a Remington Shine Therapy, it's my second flat iron. My first one was a Vidal Sassoon. I love my Remington. I use it almost everyday. My hair is medium length and it takes me 5 mins to flat iron it.


----------



## pam1187 (May 13, 2010)

*Hair Straightener Help*

What is the best one? I dont care the price..

I got the Chi Turbo 2 inches and I actually hated it..my 30 dollar one works better on my hair.  I have thick hair and I think it might have been just the temperature doesnt go high enough for my hair.  Anyway let me know ur recommendation


----------



## nunu (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Hair Straightener Help*

I love my GHD's

ghd  Official Website | ghd IV Styler | ghd colour collection


----------



## purrtykitty (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Hair Straightener Help*

I've been using a Sedu Revolution and I absolutely love it.  It has a temperature control dial.


----------



## pam1187 (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Hair Straightener Help*

do you know what temperate the ghd goes up to


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Hair Straightener Help*

i have this one and love it!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Hair Straightener Help*

i'm a ghd lover! have had a few different versions over the past few years and compared to other brands of straighteners, these are the only ones that keep my hair straight all day long!


----------



## bebs (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Hair Straightener Help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pam1187* 

 
_do you know what temperate the ghd goes up to_

 
I'm going to have to agree with the others and say go with the ghd 

as for the temp setting? I really don't know there is none I don't really know how it works to find the heat setting, but it works fine on my hair most of the time (fine hair but alot of it) and I tend to wash my hair once every 2 days and I find I don't need to re-do it again the next day only brush it out 

hope that helps you with it 

you can get the flat irons at alot of places ask to see the iron to make sure its real.. I got mine at sephora (I would personally wait a few months until they have friends and family but thats just me)


----------



## Candy Christ (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Hair Straightener Help*

T3 SinglePass. Best flatiron I've ever used
Sephora: T3 SinglePass Professional Straighening & Styling Iron: Blow Dryers & Irons


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

I currently have a Futura Standard Hair Straightener, which comes with a removeable comb piece.  It's fast and I get great results everytime.  Even when I try to curl my hair with it (it's about 2 inches wide), it gives me some nice beach curls.  I would recommend this to all my friends.  But finding it may be the hard part.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Hair Straightener Help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I love my GHD's

ghd  Official Website | ghd IV Styler | ghd colour collection_


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Best CHEAP Flat Iron and Heat Protectants*

Got 2b Guardian Angel is great! I also love 02 Satinwear lotion by Redken.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Which is the best ghd straightener?*

I think the regular ghd IV styler is the best.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Which is the best ghd straightener?*






 with susanne. that is the one i have and because it has slightly rounded edges it makes it good for curling. however i also had an original ghd and that was my ultimate favourite because it didn't snag my hair at all whereas the newer one does - but only a little.


----------



## pam1187 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

Where can I buy a GHD online? I dont wanna buy it on Amazon or Ebay bcuz they sell fakes sometimes..


----------



## na294 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Flat Iron Recommendations*

What country are you in?  For UK you can use HGHair.  In France I know I can buy it direct from them on their site.


----------



## pam1187 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Thinking of getting this GHD Straightener - Opinions?*

......


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Thinking of getting this GHD Straightener - Opinions?*

i have very thick hair too and i just have the regular sized ghd and that works fine. perhaps you'd be ok with the normal one too and save some money?


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 13, 2010)

I really want to get a GHD when my iron breaks, but being on a college budget,  I may just repurchase my flat iron that I use right now, which is a Sedu.  I've had it for going on 3 years, and it still works really well.  I've noticed it doesn't quite give off as much heat as it did when it was new, but I just keep it on a higher setting, and it works fine


----------



## hotti82 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Flat iron question HELP!!!!!!! lol*

Hi lovelies,

So i'm 1/2 samoan, 1/2 white, my hair is super super curly, but soft; the issue i'm having is this: i can't seem to get the ends of my hair to be nice and straight with the flat iron, it straightens really nicely from the top of my head until the very ends of the hair.  they come out really big and frizzy...what am i doing wrong???!?!? i take little sections and go over them a couple of times, but the problem remains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





help!!!!!

xoxo


----------



## nettiepoo (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Flat iron question HELP!!!!!!! lol*

I have kind of course but natural curly hair, and had the same prob. I switched to a professional flat iron and it made a world of difference. Also, I used some shine spray/serum afterwards. hope this helps!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Flat iron question HELP!!!!!!! lol*

try using an antifrizz product.  an inexpensive one is Tresemme, but if you wanna go high end, the Kenra heat protection is awesome


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

I love my Solia.  I have very thick spiral curls that fall above my (back) bra strap.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 24, 2010)

I just bought a cloud 9 yesterday. I LOVE IT! Waaay better than GHD


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Oct 14, 2010)

It sounds like your flat iron is losing its heat by the time you hit your ends. Make the first pass, stop, wait a few seconds, then just do the bottom half. That might help, or just going slower in general.


----------



## tarnii (Apr 3, 2011)

GHD Gold Stylers vs GHD regular line
  	So my question is....Are there many actual differences between the regular GHD range and the Gold Stylers or is it mainly cosmetic? I am looking to purchase a new one ( mine is on it's way out) and I don't know whether to spend the extra $$ on the gold range or not.


----------



## askme (May 4, 2011)

*Best Flat Iron *

[FONT=&quot]After doing some searching on the internet and reading 100's of reviews a friend of mine suggested to me the Karmin Titanium Hair Iron. She had just bought one and she said it was probably the best iron she has used. After trying hers out I knew I had to have one![/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] So, if you are looking for a salon quality iron I HIGHLY recommend the Karmin. It is affordable and best of all it comes with a LIFETIME guarantee!! it works with any type of hair its the best [/FONT]


----------



## sugeroseee (Jun 29, 2011)

*Ceramic CHI PURPLE Tribal Zebra Flat Iron Straightener*

I have east african hair (its very curly and medium thickness). I actually came across this straightener on ebay and i wanted to buy it. I was wondering if anyone could give me feedback on this straightener before i purchase it. Ive heard alot of good things about CHI
  	Thanks


----------



## LuvKay26 (Aug 15, 2011)

GHD hands down !!! I have a review of the one I recently purchased .. since Katy Perry is now the new face of it I thought i would give it a try & I am in love !!!


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 30, 2014)

My daughter has curly hair and she uses the Karmin G3 Salon Pro hairstyling iron and for her birthday back in March I gave her the Karmin Titanium - she loves both.   Uses the G3 after washing and drying hair and the Titanium between hair wash days.   Hope this helps you.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 27, 2015)

PnmnianPrincess said:


> It sounds like your flat iron is losing its heat by the time you hit your ends. Make the first pass, stop, wait a few seconds, then just do the bottom half. That might help, or just going slower in general.


  I think PnmnianPrincess has hit the nail on the head but I would just add one extra suggestion.  Before drying and styling I ALWAYS add my argan oil leave in treatment (part of my Pro Naturals hair repair system).  Add only a couple of drops to palms and rub in mainly to the very tips that are giving you the problem.  This will help control the frizz and static when straightening.  My G3 Salon Pro styling iron has tourmaline & ceramic plates and I do not have any dry ends or breakage.


----------



## cynthiaparker (Jul 30, 2015)

*I’d recommend Karmin *


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 4, 2015)

cynthiaparker said:


> *I’d recommend Karmin *


  You won't be disappointed, mine is black but I love the new color they have added - purple.

  Now they have added another - Salon Series Digital Styling Iron - decisions, decisions!


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

I love my Instyler straightens my hair while brushing it!


----------

